# What kind of PIPE for irrigation in KANSAS



## Johngnbtr (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I live in Kansas and I'm going to install an irrigaton system for my yard. But I couldn't decide what kind of pipe to use. We have pretty cold winters in Kansas and hot humid summers. What kind of pipe should I use?

Thanks


----------

